# Funny Weird Al



## Mister Michael (Dec 7, 2006)

If you have never heard the song "Ridin Dirty" watch the bottom one first...

White and Nerdy:

Ridin Dirty:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld6QsyyYCyg


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah weird al is awsome he makes fun of everyone


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 5, 2007)

I like his rendition of 'Pretty fly for a rabbai'!  

_"he'll do his own accounting, and wont pay retail price"_


----------



## robo mantis (May 5, 2007)

Lol


----------

